# Bideauchons ou Bidochons



## haylesfrend

Bon soir tout le monde!

Can any one please supply an English Equivalent for Les Bideauchons, or possibly les Bidochons? I think I get the picture as to what type of people may be so called, but the only word (for English usage - not American) that comes to mind is 'chav' and I do not think that quite fits. Although it may do. An American equivalent would do just as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Les Bidochon sont des personnages de BD, de Monsieur Binet.
Ce sont de gros beaufs rustiques.
"Redneck", peut-être ?


----------



## AlejandroValencia

yes it's not at all like 'chavs' 
bidochon are more like simple people from the countryside
chavs are.. well you know what chavs are


----------



## haylesfrend

Merci KaRiNe_Fr et Alejandro,

I would still be interested to see other responses, but Yes - Redneck, must come into it., but there are rednecks and rednecks, and some of them must be too conservative to be fully fledged bideauchons.  The chav is near also, but maybe we are really referring to the chav's overweight parents.  I would guess too that the wearing of lots of 'bling' must contribute to the effect, and going shirtless in the street. Ha! What do I say!!??  This is an England football suporter


----------



## paz2

country bumpkins? hayseed, rustic, yokel


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
The Bidochons (if it's the Binet's cartoon characters you are talking about) live in town, so I don't think they are rednecks (unless redneck has a larger meaning than I think) or country something. In think they are not chavs either, because the don't care about fashion. They are low educated narrow-minded people, selfish, chauvinistic and with very conservative attitude.
I don't know a translation for "beauf"!
Hope it helps!


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ce sont de gros beaufs rustiques.


Rustiques ? Tu es sûre ? Je demande à voir. Il me semble qu'ils habitent dans une cité HLM....Perso, je les verrais plutôt banlieusards.


----------



## emma42

"Sun" readers?


----------



## haylesfrend

Thank you Emma42.  Sun readers - just about sums it up I think  There does not appear to be any one direct translation in English.  This thread arose because my friend in Paris went to see 'Le Camping' on Saturday evening and asked me if there was an English term for Les Bidauchons.  It is easy to be snobbish about Sun readers, or 'white van drivers',  or chavs, etc etc; But I know I am less than a generation separated from all that myself. And I am ashamed to say that I find some of my relatives embarrassing, when I should really accept them for their good points.  

Thank you to everyone, Merci beaucoup!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Rustiques ? Tu es sûre ? Je demande à voir. Il me semble qu'ils habitent dans une cité HLM....Perso, je les verrais plutôt banlieusards.


Leurs origines sont paysannes. D'où ce "rustique" qui te choque.  Comme beaucoup (puisqu'ils sont censés incarner un couple de "français moyens" !  ) ils sont maintenant citadins...


----------



## emma42

Yes, haylesfrend, it is a difficult one.  Using "Sun readers" might say more about the attitudes of the person using the phrase!  You have made me think about it now because, in fact, even though the Sun is an execrable organ, lots of people who read it may actually  be ok (surprisingly).


----------



## Aramis

Trouble is that many who read the Sun do so because they can't cope with joined up writing. No long words like the broadsheets and plenty of pickchers to look at - few of them involving clothes. Then they become influenced by the attitudes expressed in the said rag. Attitudes such as the anti-German, re-fighting WWII whenever there is a football match against ( or even in) Germany. 

By the way I would say that a red-neck does not have to be a country yokel. In my brief experience, there are plenty of them living in towns in America. Sadly, I suspect that a good many living south of the Mason-Dixon line are red-necks.

Please tll me I'm wrong - I would like it to be true.

Not sure it's the right translation for your Bidochons though, although I can't think of a better one.
Aramis.


----------



## secable

I did not know theterm Sun readers.

My 2 cents, but am not sure the definitions will be good. Les bidochons are a mix of "Blue collar" (as they are workers, in a city, banlieusards - suburbians) and "white trash"  - butthis last term might be a little harsh.

As I said, it is a mix of that.


----------



## geve

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Rustiques ? Tu es sûre ? Je demande à voir. Il me semble qu'ils habitent dans une cité HLM....Perso, je les verrais plutôt banlieusards.


Est-ce qu'ils ne vivent pas dans une caravane sur un terrain vague ? Ou alors, c'est juste à un moment de leur vie ? Ou alors, je confonds avec autre chose... (mais sûrement du Binet aussi !!) Mais en zone urbaine en tout cas, oui, je dirais.

I don't know if my fellow natives will agree, but I would say that _Les Bidochons_ are close to what we call "les beaufs"... non ?
Recently I had to explain to someone from the USA what a "beauf" was; and the only example we could think of to illustrate this notion was to refer to "the Simpsons". Could that fit here?

The way I might use the word "Bidochons" is also linked to a vision of the couple too. For instance, I like to tell my sister and brother-in-law that they've turned into _Bidochons_ now that they're married  

_Threads on "beauf":_
_http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=87514_
_http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21845_


----------



## emma42

Hello secable and welcome!

I must just say that I don't know whether one would call the term, "Sun readers" a set phrase in English. I doubt very much that it would be in any dictionary (The Sun newspaper would immediately sue if it were!), but if you were to say "Sun readers" in any intelligent circle, people would know what you meant. I would use it with caution, or not use it at all until you are fluent.  Offence could be caused if you used it as a term of abuse and there was a Sun reader present!


----------



## ChiMike

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> (unless redneck has a larger meaning than I think) !


 
Hi Carne!

"Redneck" does have a much larger meaning, but part of it is political and might make it inappropriate to describe the bideauchons.
In the U.S., "redneck" is, these days, a state of mind and a way of life, no longer a geographical reference or one to workers who spend a lot of time in the sun but don't take off their shirts.
There are some very amusing lists of "How do you know you are a redneck" on the internet which can be found by searching up on the keywords: redneck "You know".

I have not seen the bideauchons, but from what I read here, depending on how condescending the portrayal is: "food stampers" might be the AE term (that's not people who stamp food, but people who get "food stamps" from the government) if there is condescension involved.

If there is just a certain "raillerie amicale": "hicks from the sticks" in AE, which people apply to themselves, particularly when they have done something which they recognize, almost immediately, but a bit late, might be found somewhat impolite by others:

Oh, sorry  , you know I'm just a hick from the sticks.
(After reaching way across the table to snag another muffin from the basket right under the hostess's nose.)

Le corbeau, honteux et confus, jura, mais un peu tard...


----------



## zam

In the UK, ‘Les Bidochons’ could be likened to the chavtastic Royle family, give or take a few ‘cultural’ differences.
‘Les Beaufs’ are not fundamentally different in terms of personality. Your average Beauf is likely to be just as small-minded and bigotted as your average Bidochon. Possibly slightly less ignorant, but that’s moot.
However, without wanting to expound on the sociological characteristics of each cohort, it is essential to be aware of several key differences.
Les Bidochons, by and large, live off the social, often have a feral brood who roam the streets unchecked, are generally avoided like the proverbial plague and have a ‘lifestyle’ that positively teeters on the brink of illegality. Les Bidochons, whether young or old, are often ‘neets’ (Not in Employment, Education or Training).
Les Beaufs fare better on many accounts. They usually have a half decent job, enjoy a higher social status (lower to upper working-class or lower middle-class) and thus, are far less marginalised or ostracised than les Bidochons. They are in the main far more aspirational than les Bidochons and some even go on to acquire the more ostentatious trappings of wealth (such as a 4 x 4 or a ginormous plasma screen), albeit often on credit! They tend to have fewer children (or less unruly ones). 
Perhaps more significantly, while often reviled, they have managed over the last few decades to earn themselves a special place in the nation’s psyche. This achievement of sorts is due in no small part to a slew of films, songs, comic books, sketches, comedic skits, etc. where they’ve enjoyed pride of place, and have passed into French folklore, often being viewed with fond affection by a not inconsiderable proportion of the French population.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> I don't know if my fellow natives will agree, but I would say that _Les Bidochons_ are close to what we call "les beaufs"... non ?


I can't agree more! (see post #2  )
About The Simpsons being the equivalent of our Bidochon: are they then "the average american family"? I would like to hear from american forer@ now.  It seems to me a good idea to connect them anyway. Maybe they should go on holidays together (why not a Groening/Binet cooperation)? 
A big difference, however: les Bidochon don't have any child...


----------



## Cath.S.

Traiter les gens de bidochons est tout simplement snob, chouette, des gens manifestement plus bas que soi dans l'échelle socio-culturelle, de qui on va pouvoir rire pour oublier que d'autres, plus haut, rient de nous !
Donc je pense que _Sun readers_ est un équivalent adéquat, mais je me demande s'il serait compris ailleurs qu'en Grande-Bretagne.


----------



## anangelaway

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Egueule, d'ailleurs.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Egueule, d'ailleurs.


Oui, oui, on est tous le Bidochon de quelqu'un d'autre, on sait tous ça.
Ca ne nous dit pas si Les Simpsons (ou d'autres) sont leur équivalent américain...  Vos avis avisés ?


----------



## zam

Oui, tout à fait. Que l'on porte un jugement moral ou non sur eux, force est de constater cependant que la perception des 'bidochons' en France est tout de même négative. C'est ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer dans mon poste, c'était surtout pour les non francophones bien entendu.


----------



## Sanda

zam said:
			
		

> Oui, tout à fait. Que l'on porte un jugement moral ou non sur eux, force est de constater cependant que la perception des 'bidochons' en France est tout de même négative. C'est ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer dans mon poste, c'était surtout pour les non francophones bien entendu.



Je suis francophone, et j'ai beaucoup apprécié la distinction que tu fais entre "beauf" et "bidochon" 

Et comme ça m'a fait réfléchir, je me suis demandé dans quelle section on pourrait placer les "Deschiens" ???

J'ai trouvé une vidéo sur http://www.rire-et-sourire.com/Video/afficher.php?novid=254&libcat=&nomdir=Deschiens

What would this kind of people called in British + American English ?


----------



## LV4-26

Quelques reflexions pêle mêle après la lecture de ce fil. 

Je n'ai (il me semble) jamais entendu utiliser le mot _Bidochon _comme nom commun. Quand j'interroge Google, je m'aperçois que les résultats concernent surtout la BD et le film. Bien sûr, je n'ai pas épluché tous les résultats. J'ai vu un site où ce terme s'appliquait à des campeurs. Il me paraît certain, à moins que je ne fréquente pas les bons milieux (ce qui n'est pas impossible puisque je suis "retiré" en province depuis quelques années ), que _bidochon_ n'a pas réussi son passage dans la langue courante avec autant de succès que le terme _beauf.

_
Les mots_ beauf _et _bidochon_ (surtout le premier puisque le deuxième reste beaucoup moins courant) sont souvent associés au mot *franchouillard.* Vous voyez, j'imagine, se profiler le problème de traduction...: comment les Simpsons, par exemple, pourraient-ils être _franchouillards_ ?

Le mot "_franchouillard"_ rassemble, en gros, tous les stéréotypes dont 70 Français sur 100 chargent les 80 autres (sic ). 

Mais les stéréotypes en question sont-ils si "français" que cela ? Les différences qui existent (par exemple, le fait que les Simpsons ne boivent pas de Ricard ) sont-elles autre chose que des détails ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Les mots_ beauf _et _bidochon_ (surtout le premier puisque le deuxième reste beaucoup moins courant) sont souvent associés au mot *franchouillard.* Vous voyez, j'imagine, se profiler le problème de traduction...: comment les Simpsons, par exemple, pourraient-ils être _franchouillards_ ?


Avec The Simpsons on parlait _d'équivalent_ américain ici, LV. Evidemment tu as raison, ça ne marcherait pas vraiment pour une traduction... 

P.S. : je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde s'obstine à mettre un "s" à Bidochon... Quelqu'un m'explique ? Sur mes albums il n'y en a pas. Une erreur ?


----------



## Sanda

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Avec The Simpsons on parlait _d'équivalent_ américain ici, LV. Evidemment tu as raison, ça ne marcherait pas vraiment pour une traduction...
> 
> P.S. : je ne comprends pas pourquoi tout le monde s'obstine à mettre un "s" à Bidochon... Quelqu'un m'explique ? Sur mes albums il n'y en a pas. Une erreur ?



Moi aussi je voudrais bien savoir au sujet des Simpsons 

Zut, j'ai mis un "s" à Bidochon dans un autre thread suite à celui-ci. M'en vais le retirer. On devrait d'ailleurs aussi renommer celui-ci : je l'avais perdu, et quand j'ai tapé "bidochon" (sans "s") dans Word Ref, il m'a retourné... rien du tout.


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Avec The Simpsons on parlait _d'équivalent_ américain ici, LV. Evidemment tu as raison, ça ne marcherait pas vraiment pour une traduction...


 Je me suis mal exprimé. Je n'aurais pas dû utiliser le mot "_traduction"_. J'ai bien compris que personne ici n'envisage d'utiliser _Simpsons_ pour traduire _Bidochon.
_J'aurais dû parler de "référence culturelle". 

En insistant sur le fait que nous parlons bien, soit de personnages de fiction (Bidochon) , soit de stéréotypes ("bidochons")*, la question est : les Bidochon sont-ils exclusivement français et inadaptables ailleurs ? Ma réponse : peut-être adaptables mais avec des approximations.
_____
* pour bien préciser que je ne crois pas personnellement à ces stéréotypes pas plus qu'à aucun autre, qu'il soit social, culturel ou national.


----------



## geve

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Je me suis mal exprimé. Je n'aurais pas dû utiliser le mot "_traduction"_. J'ai bien compris que personne ici n'envisage d'utiliser _Simpsons_ pour traduire _Bidochon._
> J'aurais dû parler de "référence culturelle".
> 
> En insistant sur le fait que nous parlons bien, soit de personnages de fiction (Bidochon) , soit de stéréotypes ("bidochons")*, la question est : les Bidochon sont-ils exclusivement français et inadaptables ailleurs ? Ma réponse : peut-être adaptables mais avec des approximations.


Oui, c'était mon idée en mentionnant les Simpsons : pour faire comprendre à un américain ce que peut signifier le mot "beauf" ou "bidochon", qui sont issus d'un contexte culturel spécifique, j'ai essayé de trouver une référence américaine qui pourrait avoir le même genre de signification dans un contexte culturel américain.

Alors, les Simpsons sont-ils les Bidochon des USA ? Les Bidochon sont-ils les Simpsons de la France ?

La question reste ouverte... Il faudrait être sûrs de parfaitement saisir ce que les deux impliquent culturellement. Et je me demande si nous autres natifs plus ou moins familiers de Binet, nous mettons bien tous les mêmes images sur ce mot... Il n'y a peut-être pas une seule interprétation.

(Personnellement quand et si j'utilise le mot "bidochon" c'est pour faire référence soit à moi-même, soit à mes égaux (amis/famille). Je me réfère plus à une attitude (_"Raymonde, apporte-moi ma bière et mes chaussons !")_ qu'à leur position sociale)


PS: Karine a raison, "les Bidochons" avec un S sont un groupe de rock parodique, d'après wikipédia


----------



## Agnès E.

Il est à noter, juste pour l'information de type linguistique, que les noms de famille ne prennent jamais de S en français.

Monsieur et Madame Bidochon => les Bidochon
Monsieur et Madame Simpson => les Simpson


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Il est à noter, juste pour l'information de type linguistique, que les noms de famille ne prennent jamais de S en français.
> 
> Monsieur et Madame Bidochon => les Bidochon
> Monsieur et Madame Simpson => les Simpson


Ah, merci !  
C'est pourquoi je disais "The Simpsons".


----------



## LV4-26

geve said:
			
		

> Et je me demande si nous autres natifs plus ou moins familiers de Binet, nous mettons bien tous les mêmes images sur ce mot... Il n'y a peut-être pas une seule interprétation.


 Je ne sais pas pour les Bidochon, mais pour le terme "beauf", c'est sûr. Personnellement, depuis les années 70, je m'étais forgé une image assez bien définie du beauf, image qui ressemblait à celle de l'original, celle du beau-frère de Cabu. Physiquement, je continuais à le voir plus ou moins comme le personnage qui est à la barre du bateau et je lui donnais au moins 45 ans.
Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise le jour où j'ai entendu des jeunes dire "t'as vu le beauf ?" en parlant d'un garçon du même age qu'eux et qui passait en voiture, vitres ouvertes et auto-radio à fond.


----------



## LV4-26

Pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à voir le beau-frère de Cabu (lien à problème?), il a accepté de se dévoiler dans cette page 
 (la couverture tout en bas de la page). Mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous : il vous fait dire que c'est la dernière fois


----------



## Agnès E.

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ah, merci !
> C'est pourquoi je disais "The Simpsons".


Ben...
Ce sera donc soit : les Simpson, soit : the Simpsons.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Ben...
> Ce sera donc soit : les Simpson, soit : the Simpsons.


Euh... Je ne comprends pas, c'est le T majuscule qui te gêne, les guillemets ou les deux ?   C'est bien le titre "The Simpsons", non ?
(c'est sans doute même aussi une marque déposée tels que je connais nos amis américains  )


----------



## Agnès E.

Ce sont mes yeux qui me gênent... 
J'avais lu : les Simpsons.


----------



## zam

Sanda said:
			
		

> Je suis francophone, et j'ai beaucoup apprécié la distinction que tu fais entre "beauf" et "bidochon"
> 
> Et comme ça m'a fait réfléchir, je me suis demandé dans quelle section on pourrait placer les "Deschiens" ???
> 
> J'ai trouvé une vidéo sur http://www.rire-et-sourire.com/Video/afficher.php?novid=254&libcat=&nomdir=Deschiens
> 
> What would this kind of people called in British + American English ?


 
Je crois qu’avant toute chose il serait bon de préciser ou de rappeler qu’il n’existe pas de consensus sur ces termes (et qu’il n’y en aura probablement jamais), ces termes étant très politiquement et sociologiquement marqués. En exagérant un brin on peut même dire que c’est comme pour l’équipe de France, il y a probablement autant d’avis différents que d’habitants en France.
Les termes ‘beauf’ et ‘bidochon’ existent ‘activement’ depuis tellement longtemps qu’ils ont forcèment beaucoup évolué, comme l’illustrent les exemples donnés par LV dans son poste #30. Ce genre de terme à géométrie variable, élastique et adaptable à souhait, est un véritable cauchemar pour les traducteurs. Si l’on recoupe tous les exemples suggérés sur ce thème dans ce forum, on s’aperçoit vite que chacun d’entre eux est parfaitement valable. Le profil ou contexte de la situation à traduire déterminera d’elle même le terme à choisir (du moins espérons-le !). 
Petite synthèse pour les futurs foreros qui s’aventureraient sur ce terrain périlleux:

1) 
Ont été proposés comme traduction de ‘*beauf*’ au cours des fils précédents: 
Redneck (AE), Joe Sixpack (AE), common/commoner (BE), sun reader (BE), plonker (BE), country bumpkin (AE/also BE). 
(désolé si j’en ai oublié un ou deux).

Pour ‘*bidochon*’: chav (BE), white trash (AE), trailer trash (AE).

Certains ajouteront ‘pikey’ (BE) à cette dernière liste sur ‘bidochon’, surtout à cause de la grande fréquence de son emploi -à peu près aujourd’hui le même sens que ‘chav’ (même si origines différentes).
Bien sûr, il existe de nombreuses versions régionales, la plus connue étant probablement ‘ned’ (en Ecosse). 

2) 
Quant aux fameux E.C.U.R* (équivalents culturels universellement reconnus), hmmm, encore plus difficile !

A été proposé pour ‘*beauf*‘ =Les Simpsons’ (USA)

A été proposé pour ‘*bidochon*’ = The Royle family (UK)

(à voir ce lien: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/guide/articles/r/roylefamilythe_66602940.shtml


*Cherchez pas, je viens de l’inventer…


----------



## ChiMike

zam said:
			
		

> Ce genre de terme à géométrie variable, élastique et adaptable à souhait, est un véritable cauchemar pour les traducteurs. Si l’on recoupe tous les exemples suggérés sur ce thème dans ce forum, on s’aperçoit vite que chacun d’entre eux est parfaitement valable. Le profil ou contexte de la situation à traduire déterminera d’elle même le terme à choisir (du moins espérons-le !).


 
Rien de plus vrai!!

On n'a pas remarqué jusqu'ici que dans le vieux verlan (avant DGM)
"beauf" ne voulait dire que: "beau-frère" 
Dans la file des beaux dabs: beau dabe, belle dabesse


----------



## LV4-26

Il y a au moins une certitude concernant les Deschiens, c'est qu'ils sont de la campagne. L'accent pris par les comédiens ne laisse aucune équivoque.


----------



## polaire

haylesfrend said:
			
		

> Merci KaRiNe_Fr et Alejandro,
> 
> I would still be interested to see other responses, but Yes - *Redneck*, must come into it., but there are rednecks and rednecks, and some of them must be too conservative to be fully fledged bideauchons.  The chav is near also, but maybe we are really referring to the chav's overweight parents.  I would guess too that the wearing of lots of 'bling' must contribute to the effect, and going shirtless in the street. Ha! What do I say!!??  This is an England football suporter


Just so you know, some people in the U.S. find "redneck" offensive.  It's not on the level of an ethnic slur, but it's not good.  I was once in a class where a professor was using it.  The next day, he apologized after someone from the South complained.


----------



## haylesfrend

Hi Polaire, I started this thread back in January and then forgot about it - I ceased looking when I had a reasonable picture in my mind of what 'les Bidochon' are. Looking again this morning I am amazed at the sociological discussion that has taken place. And pleased that my French has provd sufficient to follow the arguments. I was trying to find an English word equivalent to Bidochon as seen in the film 'Camping'. Someone, not brit or american, suggested redneck. I understand the common perception in Europe (and in NE US for that matter) of the meaning of 'redneck' - and that is why I wanted to say that there are rednecks and rednecks, some fit the stereotype and others I certainly know do not. The word 'Sun reader' was used also - This is very dismissive, and while people who know UK would understand exactly what is conveyed, yet any Sun reader who heard the description would detect from the context or the tone of voice that this was a put down of them, and be very offended. And again it does not follow, that because someone reads the Sun newspaper they are necessarily uncultured. As I said in one of my posts, I am but a step away from them myself, and indeed, in my 20s I would have been an avid Sun reader myself, for fairly obvious reasons. Except that in my 20s the Sun had not yet begun publishing, and I have to confess that in my 20s I knew little of culture, other than that of les Bidochon. But all that was 40 to 50 years ago.


----------



## haylesfrend

Bonjour à tous!

Merci beaucoup à tous aussi pour une discussion si intéressante et divertissante. Je demandais an English equivalent for the term Bidochons. Je recevais une bonne idée de la signification, et je pense " I wonder where monsieur Obelix would fit into all this? We love him, do we not!

Now what may I have started?


----------



## haylesfrend

Pardonnez moi - une petite correction: - I did not start this thread in January - it was May 8th. January was when I signed up to the Forum.


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... Obélix has another image than the Bidochon couple in francophone cultures. He's the ever loyal to his own culture, resisting against the invador, the good non-professional soldier: even not disciplined, nor particularly smart nor skilled in military _finesses_, he's a good man, always acting for the good of his village and friends.

I won't mention his appetite, naturally. That's another story.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

haylesfrend said:


> I wonder where monsieur Obelix would fit into all this? We love him, do we not!
> Now what may I have started?


Oh! Shocking! Obelix is definitely not a Bidochon!  And I have to add you can't blame him for his behaviour as he fell in the potion when a baby...
Maybe you should open another thread about him. A huge one, of course.


----------



## haylesfrend

Bravo Agnès E! et Bravo Karine! Obélix le Gaulois - Undisciplined - a non-professional soldier but loyal, and Ah yes! He fell in the potion. We'd love to talk about M. Obélix, but what is there to say? He is sacrosanct. We all love him, even in les Isles Britannique, and especially in Le Pays de Galles. I live in a land of stone quarries and ancient standing stones (les obélisques) 4 km from my house is an empty field marked on the maps as Roman camp, It is surrounded by Iron Age hillforts. Mais certainement il était ici, c'est le pays de M Obélix.

Ici le question: était Obélix un Bidochon? Oui? ou Non?

Karine Fr wrote: Maybe you should open another thread about him. A huge one, of course. 

Perhaps I will do that by copying this mail to start a new thread 
Au revoir mes amis


----------



## polaire

haylesfrend said:


> Hi Polaire, I started this thread back in January and then forgot about it - I ceased looking when I had a reasonable picture in my mind of what 'les Bidochon' are. Looking again this morning I am amazed at the sociological discussion that has taken place. And pleased that my French has provd sufficient to follow the arguments. I was trying to find an English word equivalent to Bidochon as seen in the film 'Camping'. Someone, not brit or american, suggested redneck. I understand the common perception in Europe (and in NE US for that matter) of the meaning of 'redneck' - and that is why I wanted to say that there are rednecks and rednecks, some fit the stereotype and others I certainly know do not. . . . .



Dear Haylesfrend,

Thanks for the post.  I'd forgotten all about this thread.  I posted the comment just so folks* understand that there is a negative connotation.  You're right, there are rednecks and rednecks.  In college, a long time ago, a guy in my dorm who was from the South enjoyed walking down the halls singing a country western song that went something like "I'm proud to be a redneck mother . . . ."  It was very funny and he sang it with his Yankee friends.  But I don't suggest that people who aren't from that region of the country just throw that term around.  "White trash" or "Trailer trash" is another example.  For some people, it's an unflattering but descriptive term, for others, it's deeply offensive.  

*Informal word for "people."

Polaire


----------

